# Alphabol



## Moss Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guys, i was just wondering if many people have tried it and what results they have achieved from it???

I was on sd matrix recently and tbh it didnt do much for me except cure my anxiety (so im happy enough with the result of that  )

Im buying 150 10mg tablets and would like to know how many to take and for how long etc...

ive been training for 5 years now and need a boost as im stuck on the same weight range and would like to get bigger etc. my diets pretty good and i eat as much as i can when i can(usually5-6 times a day)...All advice is appreciated . thanks. C


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Seen as no one else has replied ill give my advice, if its your first course why dont you just try dbol? i have never heard of alphabol before so couldnt tell you anything about them


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds like something that will make you really good at spelling :lol:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

There the dbols by apha pharma I think so should b g2g


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

alphabol IS dbol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well ive only ever heard non internet 1st hand good things about anything by alpha so get them down you


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely banging dbol, only ever had one pack but oh how I'll be trying to get more!


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't i look knowledgeable hahaha! :death:


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah its Alpha Pharmas Dianabol - apparantly its the sh*t! I would run it at 40mg a day for no more than 8 weeks make sure you get some nolva and clomid for PCT.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Akira said:


> Yeah its Alpha Pharmas Dianabol - apparantly its the sh*t! I would run it at 40mg a day for no more than 8 weeks make sure you get some nolva and clomid for PCT.


If I can get hold of enough for my next run, I'm yamming 30mg every 4hrs. for as long as they last


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bet they aint a patch on JD dbol but hey ho go with what you can get


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> If I can get hold of enough for my next run, I'm yamming 30mg every 4hrs. for as long as they last


lol I hope the waiting list isnt too long for a new liver.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Why would I need a new liver? Do more harm if I took paracetamol every 4 hrs!


----------



## Moss Man (Jun 21, 2012)

sounds like the sh*t....happy days. 40mg a day for 6-8weeks then.... milk thistle on standby... il hav to take before and after pics..... i hear theyr liver toxic.. i dont drink so how would alphabol compare in danger to my liver???


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Moss Man said:


> sounds like the sh*t....happy days. 40mg a day for 6-8weeks then.... milk thistle on standby... il hav to take before and after pics..... i hear theyr liver toxic.. i dont drink so how would alphabol compare in danger to my liver???


It doesn't it's aloud of bollocks drinking on the weekend is more harmful than dbol!


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just finished these last course good dbol , gave me

Gyno again lol


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Interesting debate about orals. Remember seeing a drug list ranked in order of most dangerous. I think paracetamol was near the top but anabolic steroids, including orals was about 400 down on the list!

Try taking 20 paracetamol and see what happens! Now gulp down 20 dbol, your still alive, might have mildly raised liver values, same as binge drinking at the weekend lol.


----------

